# Tito Ortiz: Chael Sonnen is a ‘fill-in,’ not a legend



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The original heel is set to retire after one final bout. I think he can do it. 



> LOS ANGELES — Tito Ortiz takes umbrage with those who call Chael Sonnen a legend.
> 
> Ortiz, an all-time MMA great, doesn’t think Sonnen belongs in that type of class. He told MMA Fighting as much Wednesday after Bellator 170 open workouts in Hollywood.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that comes off as a little bit of an insult but then again it's Tito.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Tito Ortiz Admits Multiple Concussions Have Led To His Retirement_
> 
> During an appearance on ESPN’s 5ive Rounds podcast, the former UFC champion admitted he has already felt some scary physical effects from fighting as a pro that began in 1997 at UFC 13. According to Ortiz, he has had over 25 concussions as well as over eight surgeries during his MMA career. He noted that he doesn’t want any type of brain damage, which is expected to happen to a pro fighter.
> 
> ...


http://www.lowkickmma.com/bellator/tito-ortiz-admits-multiple-concussions-has-led-to-his-retirement/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

With 25 concussions he probably isn't going to be as bad as Gary Goodrige is anytime soon but you can guarantee he will probably get that type of dementia sometime in his life. I introduced a kid to wrestling and in high school he was banned from sports completely after five concussions in football. Head injury is no joke and can leave people badly mentally maimed later in life.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tito asks Chael what makes him a legend and who he's beaten, but who was the last legend Tito beat? It was Shamrock, and that was when Shamrock was WELL past his best. He might be forgetting that Chael has a win over the current UFC MW champion.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Can't wait to watch them dry hump each other for 25 minutes. Seriously, I'm excited. No sarcasm here.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Chael looks deflated, his body post TRT (and what ever else) looks pretty bad...



M.C said:


> Can't wait to watch them dry hump each other for 25 minutes. Seriously, I'm excited. No sarcasm here.


Dry hump vertically maybe, i think this spends a lot of time standing.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

What times the main event gona be on roughly?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> What times the main event gona be on roughly?


About 4 hours, 57 minutes from the timestamp on this post, exactly.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

“I’ve had over 25 concussions"

"I don’t want any type of brain damage."

First signs of brain damage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> “I’ve had over 25 concussions"
> 
> "I don’t want any type of brain damage."
> 
> First signs of brain damage.


Hopefully Tito doesn't lose his only brain cell.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Trix said:


> About 4 hours, 57 minutes from the timestamp on this post, exactly.


Ta, too late for me. Annoying lack of bets available on this fight too with my usual bookies. Can't get method with any of them. I reckon Tito takes this, by sub or TKO. Chael could well have the strength of a little girl now without the juice


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Ta, too late for me. Annoying lack of bets available on this fight too with my usual bookies. Can't get method with any of them. I reckon Tito takes this, by sub or TKO. Chael could well have the strength of a little girl now without the juice


888sport offer plenty of bets, including tito by sub or KO. over/under's, groups of rounds, with a minute all that shit...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

well at least it only lasted a couple of minutes.

Paul Daley got another walk off KO. Its a pity he can't beat the top guys, but he's good entertainment value for fighting scrubs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823090493642915840
He got carried out on a stretcher, so I hope he's ok. Thats the type of shot that some people never fully recover from.

MVP v Daley would make a good fight I think.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing win for Daley over a good opponent, I don't know his contractual status but I'd love to see him back in the UFC.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Amazing win for Daley over a good opponent, I don't know his contractual status but I'd love to see him back in the UFC.


We might have already seen the KOTY year, just a few weeks into January.

Daley will never fight in the UFC again. The UFC under White is a shining light of morality, no way could they let Daley back after his cheap shot on Kos. Unless he was a big draw, that would be different because you know - Kos is a dick and Daley has served his time and maturated as a person etc and so forth.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Spite said:


> We might have already seen the KOTY year, just a few weeks into January.
> 
> Daley will never fight in the UFC again. The UFC under White is a shining light of morality, no way could they let Daley back after his cheap shot on Kos. Unless he was a big draw, that would be different because you know - Kos is a dick and Daley has served his time and maturated as a person etc and so forth.


The UFC are the ultimate money making business, if they think they can make something from Daley they'd resign him, I suspect Bellator are paying him more than the UFC would though.

Daleys problem now is what does he do next? Unless Bellator can do the Koschek fight all they can do is put him against more unknowns (Brennan Ward is not a bum btw) or just overmatch him with the likes of Rory or Koreshkov.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> The UFC are the ultimate money making business, if they think they can make something from Daley they'd resign him, I suspect Bellator are paying him more than the UFC would though.
> 
> Daleys problem now is what does he do next? Unless Bellator can do the Koschek fight all they can do is put him against more unknowns (Brennan Ward is not a bum btw) or just overmatch him with the likes of Rory or Koreshkov.


Well, hes not exactly a world beater either, I'm not even sure where he'd be ranked cross promotionally - but I doubt he makes the top 30.

MVP v Daley is the fight to make. There won't be any takedowns in that fight and someone is getting KO'd (probs MVP).

Its looking like McDonold v Daley is happening, Daley called him out and Rory responded via Twitter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> MVP v Daley would make a good fight I think.


Daley destroys MVP.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Daley destroys MVP.


MVP needs a step up in competition and Bellator don't want to give him wrestlers.

You've heard the saying 'someones getting knocked out', in this case 'someones getting spectacularly knocked out'.

Daley has too much experience to get caught by MVP I think, and MVP needs humbling.

I'd watch the shit out of it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah at least Daley has faced wrestlers before. Page has not. Obviously in a fight like that someone is getting knocked out.


----------

